# Mandala seeds. Back up.



## longtimegrower (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike posted on the site there working out a couple bugs and should be up today or tomorrow. If anyone wants fresh beans.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome, thank you. Love mandala seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, I checked earlier this month and they were closed.  I do plan on picking up a fresh package of Satori for the summer.


----------



## The Poet (Jan 20, 2018)

Satori, my first and still favorite strain. 


                                The Poet...


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, me too, Poet.


----------

